# Forse ci siamo



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Riassumendo all'estremo.

Manager si è mosso.
Sarà lunedi probabilmente.

_Non devi prendere ferie. Penso a tutto io.  
_


Tipo caccia al tesoro con brivido...
:diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Non è che "Non devi prendere ferie" è perchè il tutto durerà poco più di una pausa caffè... va bhe ok sono buono pausa caffè con sigaretta...

Cattivik (bastardo inside)

P.S. Andate al Motel Break?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1319 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è che "Non devi prendere ferie" è perchè il tutto durerà poco più di una pausa caffè... va bhe ok sono buono pausa caffè con sigaretta...
> 
> Cattivik (bastardo inside)
> 
> P.S. Andate al Motel Break?



"Dottore, soffro di eiaculazione precoce"

"Oh, figa!"

"AAAAaaaaahhhhhhhh........."


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Motel Break........ fast


----------



## edwina (19 Aprile 2012)

azz... quanto è perfida sta gente!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Ci si adegua alla tattica avversaria


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

edwina;bt1322 ha detto:
			
		

> azz... quanto è perfida sta gente!!!


Non è perfidia... è spirito di sopravvivenza...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1326 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è perfidia... è spirito di sopravvivenza...
> 
> Cattivik


...Qui non ti seguo.....


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Che poi...

Uno pensa... scrivo poco per evitare di dire cose che non dovrei dire... ma spesso si fanno più danni...


Tebe scrivere di Manager "Si è mosso" in un post così corto e stringato balza subito all'occhio... come dire... Di solito è peggio di un baccala d'annata!

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1329 ha detto:
			
		

> ...Qui non ti seguo.....


E me ne vanto...

Cattivik

P.S. Sono buono e ti spiego... "Mors sua vita mea"

 Tradotto...se non molla Manager col cavolo che la porto nella mia caverna...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1330 ha detto:
			
		

> Che poi...
> 
> Uno pensa... scrivo poco per evitare di dire cose che non dovrei dire... ma spesso si fanno più danni...
> 
> ...


Giustissima osservazione! Freud sarebbe orgoglione di te


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1332 ha detto:
			
		

> E me ne vanto...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


ma non ci stavi provando con me???? bah...uomini.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1332 ha detto:
			
		

> E me ne vanto...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


Ah, ecco, non capivo solo perchè io l'avrei messa più in termini di tattica aggressiva piuttosto che conservativa


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1336 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non ci stavi provando con me???? bah...uomini.....


E chi ha detto che ho smesso????

Cosa fai nel pomeriggio...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

MMmmmm, Catty, fossi in te prenderei qualche lezione privata da Scrittore.......


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1340 ha detto:
			
		

> MMmmmm, Catty, fossi in te prenderei qualche lezione privata da Scrittore.......


Ho sempre avuto 4 in italiano...

Poi... ho smesso da tempo di farmi pippe... comprese quelle mentali...

Cattivik

P.S. Occhio che il vik te lo trovi infilato su per... e anche la y che tra l'altro è dolorosa di suo vista la conformazione che ha....


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1341 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho sempre avuto 4 in italiano...
> 
> Poi... ho smesso da tempo di farmi pippe... comprese quelle mentali...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1345 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Proprio non capisco perchè Catty ce l'ha su con me!


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1348 ha detto:
			
		

> Proprio non capisco perchè Catty ce l'ha su con me!


oh povero..... vuoi essere consolato?


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1349 ha detto:
			
		

> oh povero..... vuoi essere consolato?


Poi sono gli uomini....

Ti volti un attimo ad aiutare uno scrittore in erba e zac... subito a fare le crocerossine... che poi si sa come va a finire tra paziente e crocerossina...

Cattivik

P.S. Che poi non so quanto lo scrittore si in erba o ne faccia uso...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1349 ha detto:
			
		

> oh povero..... vuoi essere consolato?



hai tempo? Dove ci si trova?

:diavoletto:Hehehehe, si vede che io da Scrittore sto imparando alla grande! :diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1351 ha detto:
			
		

> hai tempo? Dove ci si trova?
> 
> :diavoletto:Hehehehe, si vede che io da Scrittore sto imparando alla grande! :diavoletto:


darkside attrezzati con

vestaglia bianca
bottiglia di glen grant
ciabattine per lui
tacco 12 per te

puoi risparmiare sul perizoma...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1352 ha detto:
			
		

> darkside attrezzati con
> 
> vestaglia bianca
> bottiglia di glen grant
> ...


Guarda, risparmia pure sul Glen Grant, va benissimo una Moretti in lattina, ma bicchiere freddo e bagnato, grazie


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1353 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda, risparmia pure sul Glen Grant, va benissimo una* Moretti in lattina*, ma bicchiere freddo e bagnato, grazie


Secondo me il tuo mentore scrittore sta rabbrividendo... ti disconosce come apostolo...

Cattivik

P.S. Per me va bene una birra... anche senza bicchiere


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

proprio una Moretti no.. dai su un pò più di gusto.... io preferirei una buona Westmalle rossa


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1352 ha detto:
			
		

> darkside attrezzati con
> 
> vestaglia bianca
> bottiglia di glen grant
> ...


quelle in pelle marrone? e allora mettici pure la canotta bianca, io bigodini in testa e calzettoni antiscivolo....
mhhhhh che sesso che mi fa quest'immagine:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1355 ha detto:
			
		

> proprio una Moretti no.. dai su un pò più di gusto.... io preferirei una buona Westmalle rossa


Tra le italiane comunque la Moretti tra le commerciali da supermercato è sempre la migliore. Nulla a che fare con la Menabrea, intendiamoci.

Lunedi vado giusto a rifarmi un po' la bocca all'estero.


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

ragazzi non ho parole :-D mi state rendendo la giornata di un divertente che nemmeno potete immaginare...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1356 ha detto:
			
		

> quelle in pelle marrone? e allora mettici pure la canotta bianca, io bigodini in testa e calzettoni antiscivolo....
> mhhhhh che sesso che mi fa quest'immagine:rotfl:



Mmmmm.... ricordo che avevo qualcosa nelle mutande poco fa, ma non lo trovo più :unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1356 ha detto:
			
		

> quelle in pelle marrone? e allora mettici pure la canotta bianca, io bigodini in testa e calzettoni antiscivolo....
> mhhhhh che sesso che mi fa quest'immagine:rotfl:









Eccoti servita.... mi raccomando niente orgasmi sul posto di lavoro...


Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

nemmeno un piccolo "squirting" prima di pranzo?


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1357 ha detto:
			
		

> Tra le italiane comunque la Moretti tra le commerciali da supermercato è sempre la migliore. Nulla a che fare con la Menabrea, intendiamoci.
> 
> Lunedi vado giusto a rifarmi un po' la bocca all'estero.


ah si? posso venire con te? 
già vedo che sulla birra ci intendiamo .....


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1361 ha detto:
			
		

> nemmeno un piccolo "squirting" prima di pranzo?


oh siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
ecco come deve essere il mio scopamico!!!!!
mi assento un attimo.......


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1358 ha detto:
			
		

> ragazzi non ho parole :-D mi state rendendo la giornata di un divertente che nemmeno potete immaginare...


invece di star li a fare il guardone perchè non ti unisci a noi???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Dove vado ho parecchio posto disponibile e sono del tutto a scrocco, per cui si accomodi, mia cara. Ho giusto una "scura" da farle assaggiare della quale però non ricordo proprio il nome perchè ero davvero già troppo...... soddisfatto per ricordarmelo :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1364 ha detto:
			
		

> invece di star li a fare il guardone perchè non ti unisci a noi???


Lui, quale nostro mentore, non può mescolarsi a noi. Ci osserva magnanimo da una posizione privilegiata e si appunta attento le correzioni che vorrà poi impartirci


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1363 ha detto:
			
		

> oh siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ecco come deve essere il mio scopamico!!!!!
> *mi assento un attimo.......*


Non far creare coda al bagno delle donne che poi vanno tutte in quello degli uomini...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1357 ha detto:
			
		

> Tra le italiane comunque la Moretti tra le commerciali da supermercato è sempre la migliore. Nulla a che fare con la Menabrea, intendiamoci.
> 
> Lunedi vado giusto a rifarmi un po' la bocca all'estero.


Se capiti in zona prova quelle del Birrificio Lariano... piccolo birrificio artigianale.



Cattivik


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1367 ha detto:
			
		

> Non far creare coda al bagno delle donne che poi vanno tutte in quello degli uomini...
> 
> Cattivik


ops..... ho sbagliato bagno....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1367 ha detto:
			
		

> Non far creare coda al bagno delle donne che poi vanno tutte in quello degli uomini...
> 
> Cattivik


Mi viene in mente una citazione letta qualche giorno fa:

Suonava tipo 

"What the hell are you doing day and nyght in the bathroom? Why don't you get out of there and give someone else a chance?! (Igor)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

cazzo, mi è scappata una y di troppo! Sorry!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Siete...siete...
:risata::rotfl::risata:

scemi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1372 ha detto:
			
		

> Siete...siete...
> :risata::rotfl::risata:
> 
> scemi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aspettavamo il tuo ritorno!!!! ma dove'eri?
 non dire con manager perchè non ci credo:rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1373 ha detto:
			
		

> aspettavamo il tuo ritorno!!!! ma dove'eri?
> non dire con manager perchè non ci credo:rotfl:


in realtà era con me...guardavamo da posizione privilegiata tutti i vostri pensieri mentre ce la spassavamo alla grande...
peccato tebe...è durato poco...ma ripetiamo vero?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1374 ha detto:
			
		

> in realtà era con me...guardavamo da posizione privilegiata tutti i vostri pensieri mentre ce la spassavamo alla grande...
> peccato tebe...è durato poco...ma ripetiamo vero?


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1375 ha detto:
			
		

>


scherzetto! 

ci siete cascati eh?  no la protagonista dei miei racconti non è tebe.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1374 ha detto:
			
		

> in realtà era con me...guardavamo da posizione privilegiata tutti i vostri *pensieri *mentre ce la spassavamo alla grande...
> peccato tebe...è durato poco...ma ripetiamo vero?



Parole grosse...

Se questi sono pensieri non oso immaginare quando si sparan cazzate....

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1376 ha detto:
			
		

> scherzetto!
> 
> ci siete cascati eh?  no la protagonista dei miei racconti non è tebe.



Per quel che vale Tebe hai riguadagnato 

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

di punti.

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1373 ha detto:
			
		

> aspettavamo il tuo ritorno!!!! ma dove'eri?
> non dire con manager perchè non ci credo:rotfl:


Sono in spiata manager!!! Volevo scrivere una pagina seria di come ho fatto ad intortarlo ma...leggendovi....come faccio!!!!!
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1374 ha detto:
			
		

> in realtà era con me...guardavamo da posizione privilegiata tutti i vostri pensieri mentre ce la spassavamo alla grande...
> peccato tebe...è durato poco...ma ripetiamo vero?


....dipende...se impari a fare i nodi scorsoi doppi ci posso pensare....


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1376 ha detto:
			
		

> scherzetto!
> 
> ci siete cascati eh?  *no la protagonista dei miei racconti non è tebe*.


Credo che nessuno l'abbia pensato!


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1380 ha detto:
			
		

> ....dipende...se impari a fare i nodi scorsoi doppi ci posso pensare....


tutto qui?

Ho fatto il militare in marina...quello è il minimo...
piuttosto, sopporti bene il dolore della cera calda oppure preferisci il classico cubetto di ghiaccio?


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt1382 ha detto:
			
		

> tutto qui?
> 
> Ho fatto il militare in marina...quello è il minimo...
> piuttosto, sopporti bene il dolore della cera calda oppure preferisci il classico cubetto di ghiaccio?


Scrittore Scrittore....solo Geko può colarmi cera incandescente addosso...e tu sopporti bene i tacchi sullo sterno?


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1377 ha detto:
			
		

> Parole grosse...
> 
> Se questi sono pensieri non oso immaginare quando si sparan cazzate....
> 
> Cattivik


ma come  quello che ci siamo detti fino ad ora sono cazzate????
io pensavo si parlasse seriamente....:triste:
che delusione......

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1384 ha detto:
			
		

> ma come  quello che ci siamo detti fino ad ora sono cazzate????
> io pensavo si parlasse seriamente....:triste:
> che delusione......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Su, su, vieni con me che ci si fa una birretta fresca :canna::diavoletto:


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1384 ha detto:
			
		

> ma come  quello che ci siamo detti fino ad ora sono cazzate????
> io pensavo si parlasse seriamente....:triste:
> che delusione......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



darkina mia... i PM sono tutt'altra cosa... se ti ho promesso che mi metto il perizoma leopardato lo metto.... stai serena...

Cattivik


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

......birretta...perizoma leopardata....:thinking: e adesso chi scelgo???


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1387 ha detto:
			
		

> ......birretta...perizoma leopardata....:thinking: e adesso chi scelgo???


maddai! come chi scelgo!
Entrambi no?
Ti devo insegnare proprio tutto:incazzato:


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1388 ha detto:
			
		

> maddai! come chi scelgo!
> Entrambi no?
> Ti devo insegnare proprio tutto:incazzato:


hai ragione Tebe!!!!
devo imparare ancora tanto dalla maestra
che dici prima perizoma e poi birra?:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1389 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Tebe!!!!
> devo imparare ancora tanto dalla maestra
> che dici prima perizoma e poi birra?:rotfl:


Consiglio? Prima birra, almeno poi hai la mente nelle condizioni migliori per affrontare il perizoma e relativi tarzanelli


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1390 ha detto:
			
		

> Consiglio? Prima birra, almeno poi hai la mente nelle condizioni migliori per affrontare il perizoma e relativi tarzanelli


Monsieur i tuo consigli sono sempre preziosi.... meno male che ti ho conosciuto


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1389 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Tebe!!!!
> devo imparare ancora tanto dalla maestra
> che dici prima perizoma e poi birra?:rotfl:


iesssssssss!!!!!
Brava! Impari in fretta!
Anche se l'altro suggerisce il contrario...bah...uomini....


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1392 ha detto:
			
		

> iesssssssss!!!!!
> Brava! Impari in fretta!
> Anche se l'altro suggerisce il contrario...bah...uomini....


io farei birra perizoma e birra di nuovo, che dici?


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1393 ha detto:
			
		

> io farei birra perizoma e birra di nuovo, che dici?


L aprima birra ti serve per affrontare il perizoma leopardato.... e la seconda per dimenticarlo in modo definitivo....

Si direi che il tuo ragionamento è perfetto....

Cattivik

Se vuoi ho anche il perizoma zebrato... sai le strisce slanciano...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1395 ha detto:
			
		

> L aprima birra ti serve per affrontare il perizoma leopardato.... e la seconda per dimenticarlo in modo definitivo....
> 
> Si direi che il tuo ragionamento è perfetto....
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1397 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivik;bt1395 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1399 ha detto:
			
		

> Monsieur Madeleine;bt1397 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

E poi, riprendendo il discorso iniziale: 

"forse ci siamo"
"Manager si è mosso"

Prendiamo queste due frasi ed uniamole al racconto del primo fantasmagorico incontro clandestino tra la nostra ed il caro Manager...........

Un po' come la liquefazione del sangue di San Gennaro!


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1397 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivik;bt1395 ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe tanto serve ingannare l'occhio in tutte e due i sensi....

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1464 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi, riprendendo il discorso iniziale:
> 
> "forse ci siamo"
> "Manager si è mosso"
> ...


Una volta all'anno...

Buona media...

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Tutto qui??? 
Voglio molto di più!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1470 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto qui???
> Voglio molto di più!


Infatti volevo scrivere una pagina seria, ma ti pare che possa farlo con tutto sto puttanaio che hanno fatto?
Mi manca l'ispirazione sexi....
Perchè una cosa te la devo dire...Manager per ora..è molto manager (slurp)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1470 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto qui???
> Voglio molto di più!


Allora lascia perdere i manager e punta alle maestranze....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2012)

... non devi prendere ferie... non so perchè ma a me sarebbe suonato meglio: ti potresti prendere un paio di giorni? 
Ma mi rendo conto, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
Penso a tutto io... eh bhe certo, dati gli splendidi precedenti come non dargli fiducia?


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1471 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti volevo scrivere una pagina seria, ma ti pare che possa farlo con tutto sto puttanaio che hanno fatto?
> Mi manca l'ispirazione sexi....
> Perchè una cosa te la devo dire...Manager per ora..è molto manager (slurp)


E appunto....
Il puttanaio lo stanno facendo qui!
Tu scrivi una nuova pagina!!! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1473 ha detto:
			
		

> ... non devi prendere ferie... non so perchè ma a me sarebbe suonato meglio: ti potresti prendere un paio di giorni?
> Ma mi rendo conto, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> Penso a tutto io...* eh bhe certo, dati gli splendidi precedenti come non dargli fiducia?*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1472 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora lascia perdere i manager e punta alle maestranze....


Me gusta il meccanico...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1473 ha detto:
			
		

> ... non devi prendere ferie... non so perchè ma a me sarebbe suonato meglio: ti potresti prendere un paio di giorni?
> Ma mi rendo conto, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> Penso a tutto io... eh bhe certo, dati gli splendidi precedenti come non dargli fiducia?


Difatti a certi livelli pare viaggino solo in "modalità sveltina", oppure esagerano e ti portano in giro un mese, ma a fare i cazzi loro, non i tuoi.

Potere operaio!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1476 ha detto:
			
		

> Me gusta il meccanico...


Quando con mia moglie girava ancora, mi diceva sempre che il suo sogno erotico era quello di saltarmi addosso intanto che lavoravo, con la tuta e le mani sporche di grasso.

La  cosa non è mai avvenuta perchè avevo sempre il socio in mezzo ai maroni


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1478 ha detto:
			
		

> Quando con mia moglie girava ancora, mi diceva sempre che il suo sogno erotico era quello di saltarmi addosso intanto che lavoravo, con la tuta e le mani sporche di grasso.
> 
> La  cosa non è mai avvenuta perchè avevo sempre il socio in mezzo ai maroni


'?sti soci rompiballs....un po' di privacy insomma..


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1464 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi, riprendendo il discorso iniziale:
> 
> "forse ci siamo"
> "Manager si è mosso"
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma che rido...


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1473 ha detto:
			
		

> ... non devi prendere ferie... non so perchè ma a me sarebbe suonato meglio: ti potresti prendere un paio di giorni?
> Ma mi rendo conto, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> *Penso a tutto io.*.. eh bhe certo, dati gli splendidi precedenti come non dargli fiducia?


aiuto sempre ppiù simile a manager... anche lui mi ha detto: tu non ti devi preoccupare penso a tutto io.... si certo così poi sparisce di nuovo...
Tebe io e te dobbiamo proprio incontrarci!!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1473 ha detto:
			
		

> ... non devi prendere ferie... non so perchè ma a me sarebbe suonato meglio: ti potresti prendere un paio di giorni?
> Ma mi rendo conto, ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> Penso a tutto io... eh bhe certo, dati gli splendidi precedenti come non dargli fiducia?


Un paio di giorni? Ma è sposato! Con prole! E poi sbri...parliamoci chiaro..abbiamo problemi per quattro ore...due giorni cosa facciamo?

ahahahahahahahah! Hai ragione, visto i precedenti ma...qui si parla di organizzazione per la fuga in orario di lavoro...cioè...cosa inventerà?
Per il motel siamo in una botte di ferro...li penso io a tutto.
Questa volta non si può fallire.
Preparatevi ad un racconto porno!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1482 ha detto:
			
		

> Un paio di giorni? Ma è sposato! Con prole! E poi sbri...parliamoci chiaro..abbiamo problemi per quattro ore...due giorni cosa facciamo?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah! Hai ragione, visto i precedenti ma...qui si parla di organizzazione per la fuga in orario di lavoro...cioè...cosa inventerà?
> Per il motel siamo in una botte di ferro...li penso io a tutto.
> ...


Quello che ti ritroverai a leggere per passare le due ore......?


----------



## darkside (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1484 ha detto:
			
		

> Quello che ti ritroverai a leggere per passare le due ore......?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1477 ha detto:
			
		

> Difatti a certi livelli pare viaggino solo in "modalità sveltina", oppure esagerano e ti portano in giro un mese, ma a fare i cazzi loro, non i tuoi.
> 
> Potere operaio!



Interessante punto di vista...sai che non c'ho mai pensato?
Al discorso del mese in giro a farmi i cazzi miei e alla modalità sveltina...intendo.

Ci rifletterò sopra! Grazie.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Aprile 2012)

Di nulla, equo scambio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1482 ha detto:
			
		

> Un paio di giorni? Ma è sposato! Con prole! E poi sbri...parliamoci chiaro..abbiamo problemi per quattro ore...due giorni cosa facciamo?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah! Hai ragione, visto i precedenti ma...qui si parla di organizzazione per la fuga in orario di lavoro...cioè...cosa inventerà?
> Per il motel siamo in una botte di ferro...li penso io a tutto.
> ...


è un ma*g*nager, no? quindi ogni tanto la trasferta è d'obbligo... riunione col cliente, cena di rappresentanza, corso full immersion... ma che, davvero vi devo spiegare tutto io? Quando cercavano di farmi diventare ma*g*nager, io remavo contro proprio per le trasferte, certe tirate dalle 5 di mattina per arrivare a casa alle 9 di sera... capisco poi che effettivamente, se vi dovete portare dietro la settimana enigmistica è inutile... Ma scusa Tebina... 'è più la fatica che il gusto' si dice solo dalle mie parti? per il rosso... ma che hai, il complesso della missionaria? Eliado... non ho più parole...:blu:


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1492 ha detto:
			
		

> è un ma*g*nager, no? quindi ogni tanto la trasferta è d'obbligo... riunione col cliente, cena di rappresentanza, corso full immersion... ma che, davvero vi devo spiegare tutto io? Quando cercavano di farmi diventare ma*g*nager, io remavo contro proprio per le trasferte, certe tirate dalle 5 di mattina per arrivare a casa alle 9 di sera... capisco poi che effettivamente, se vi dovete portare dietro la settimana enigmistica è inutile... Ma scusa Tebina... 'è più la fatica che il gusto' si dice solo dalle mie parti? per il rosso... ma che hai, il complesso della missionaria? Eliado... non ho più parole...:blu:


Quoto! :up:


----------

